

Cisco to twitter users: ve ah listening - fredBuddemeyer
http://bhc3.wordpress.com/2009/03/17/how-to-tweet-your-way-out-of-a-job/
an applicant unexcited about an offer from cisco is confronted on twitter.
======
yalurker
How are people still so naive? When a teenager posts something they later
regret to facebook, I can rationalize it as the folly of youth and not
thinking about the consequences of their actions.

But someone hired by Cisco, using a service explicitly for publicly
broadcasting a message? There is no excuse for why they don't know better.

